# 8J 2.0 TFSI Project inc. iPad, Carbons, Defi, Diamonds



## feri77 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I has been years that I didn't register or post in any forum since I sold my 97 Alfa GTV Turbo. Here is a chance for refreshing my self and share my experiences.

I just bought myself a 2009 8J 2.0 TFSI Quattro couple of weeks ago and main reason of buying specifically this car, of course beside its technology, 4 wheel drive system, driving pleasure, quality and so on, is the possibility of mounting Gauges to the car like an OEM part. Believe it or not, I think 8J is the best car to put Defi's without losing factory install feeling. It is just great.

Beside thinking of putting some gauges, my project will start from the interior. Here is a brief list of my to-do list. I just wanted to make a real unique car, without being covered by "Euro Tuning" Magazine 

- Complete Custom Nappa Leather Interior with contrast white diamond stitching patterns
- Real Alcantara Headliner
- Defi Gauges Installation to middle part of air vents (Turbo, Oil Temperature, EGT)
- Complete Carbon fiber trim, including steering wheel, middle console, glovebox trim, iPad Cover, door handles.
- Complete Hertz sound system with 3 way fronts, 2 way rears, 30 cm sub, and 2 amplifiers (mono and 4 channel)
- iPad Mini Installation, controlled by Sony Headunit, maintaining steering wheel controls.
- iPhone 6 holder to astray

I'd like to share with you all the details about the project and here is the work done so far...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

great work! love the interior upholstery. As classy as it is all that carbon fiber cheapens the look.

Is the interior upholsetry custom? Or audi exclusive?


----------



## feri77 (Feb 27, 2015)

Fined said:


> Is the interior upholsetry custom? Or audi exclusive?


It is custom made. Thank you.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow. That looks amazing compared to OEM, and it all fits together in a way that looks professional. How do you go about finding a place to do the seats? They look flawless. Any more details on the ipad/head unit integration would be welcome.


----------



## feri77 (Feb 27, 2015)

CarbonRS said:


> Wow. That looks amazing compared to OEM, and it all fits together in a way that looks professional. How do you go about finding a place to do the seats? They look flawless. Any more details on the ipad/head unit integration would be welcome.



Many Thanks, the leather has been selected from Nappa and imported from Germany, even diamond dimensions has been carefully integrated, steering wheel and gear knob leathers are original OEM perforated leathers.

Regarding the iPad integration, I didnt want a home button hole in the bezel, so there is a hidden button on the left side of the bezel for iPad, in any case you can go to home by just using 4 fingers (gestures). 
We used Sony MEX-GS600 BT for sound control, since Sony is the only manufacture to provide an App to control headunit, which is Appremote. Also I can control volume with steering wheel with an adapter as well.

You can listen Bluetooth Audio and control via iPad and the same for phone calls. There is also a special iPhone 6 holder inside of the astray.

The capability of iPad as an headunit is amazing but for me the biggest pro is the screen resolution. It gives a wonderful look to the cabin, specially at night.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

That looks incredible and so well integrated. I didn't even clue in to that being an iPad at all, it just looks like it's part of the car. I'm about to undertake the headliner project myself, starting to source materials and look for a shop to do the work. Did you just have them put alcantara over the factory fabric? Any issues with it being too thick anywhere? Also, did you have them wrap the sun visors or were you able to source a matching OEM part? I've been trying to figure out if R8 sunvisors would work in the TT.

Oh, and the quattro stitching in the leather. I love stuff like that! 

Thanks!


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nicely done. I like the attention to detail.

So I'm quite interested in the integration of the ipad. I'm really not a fan of the factory head unit, gps, bluetooth, entertainment system. I'd love to swap it out for something with some modern technology, such as this ipad installation of yours.

So that said a few questions...

-Would you mind providing additional detail on your install such that perhaps some of us could duplicate it?
-What did you do for a microphone for the phone integration?
-Who made the carbon fiber surround for you?


----------



## feri77 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ries said:


> Very nicely done. I like the attention to detail.
> -Would you mind providing additional detail on your install such that perhaps some of us could duplicate it?
> -What did you do for a microphone for the phone integration?
> -Who made the carbon fiber surround for you?


Many thanks for your nice comments, here are my answers to your questions;

You are totally right, you cannot compare any headunits inc. Appradio with iPad, the possibilities are endless for media on iPad.

The install is very easy, as I written down, there is the Sony headunit as the main media centre for analog radio, cd, usb and volume controls, you connect iPad via usb to Sony and all the volumes are getting controlled by Sony. Also since Sony has bluetooth connection, you pair your iPhone with Sony and you are good to go for Bluetooth audio streaming and phone calls. Mic is hidden next to the Map Light. Mic is connected to Sony.

Carbon works has been done custom made, in Bursa Turkey. I'm from Istanbul and all the built has been done in Istanbul.


----------



## feri77 (Feb 27, 2015)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Did you just have them put alcantara over the factory fabric? Any issues with it being too thick anywhere? Also, did you have them wrap the sun visors or were you able to source a matching OEM part? I've been trying to figure out if R8 sunvisors would work in the TT.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Many Thanks John, alcantara has been covered after taking out of factory fabric, not on top of it. Sun visors not covered, it cannot be done nicely unfortunately since the surface is very small.


----------



## feri77 (Feb 27, 2015)

Defi Gauges, iPad and Dashcommand app looks fantastic at night...


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow...that's gorgeous. Well done!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

The car looks awesome. Great job. 

Do you find that the three gauges block off too much airflow? Have you driven the car in hot weather yet with the need for AC? I guess one could always redirect airflow to the foot area and defrost vents, but normally AC would be primarily out the dash vents. 

I have a Podi boost gauge in the far left vent, but I find that a difficult position to read when actually driving quickly. I have a couple of multi function, OBDII type gauges (also accepts standard sensor inputs). I would love to mount them in my TT-RS, but couldn't decide how to mount them... Vents would look great, but it gets hot where I live in the summer... I have considered using individual gauge pods attached to the A pillar. Easy to read there, but starts looking like a want to be race car. 

Did you do the elections work yourself or have a shop handle the install and integration?


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Love the seats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feri77 (Feb 27, 2015)

hightechrdn said:


> The car looks awesome. Great job.
> 
> Do you find that the three gauges block off too much airflow? Have you driven the car in hot weather yet with the need for AC? I guess one could always redirect airflow to the foot area and defrost vents, but normally AC would be primarily out the dash vents.
> 
> Did you do the elections work yourself or have a shop handle the install and integration?


I don't think it will be a problem of cooling during summer as well, since I personally never point air vents directly to my body or face, it is quite unconfortable and dangerous in my opinion.
Heat performance on 5 celsius has been tested and it is the same as it was before as well, cause I normally point air to up to windshield and to the floor.


----------



## feri77 (Feb 27, 2015)

hightechrdn said:


> The car looks awesome. Great job.
> 
> Did you do the elections work yourself or have a shop handle the install and integration?


All the installs have been done by professionals.


----------

